
Soft launching my RSS Reader, what do you think? - tmartty
http://monoclereader.com/
======
Tepix
First impression: Looks interesting.

However:

You create a product that can gather a lot of information about me - what I
look at every day, for how long, what data I subscribe to etc.

Yet you don't even bother with a privacy policy. It boggles my mind.

That's a no-go.

And if you add your privacy policy I won't use your product unless this data
about me is not sold.

Personally I would prefer something that runs on my desktop and not in the
cloud. I could still pay a yearly fee to receive software updates.

~~~
tmartty
You're right. I have posponed writing the privacy policy for a while but I
guess the time has come.

I use Firebase Realtime Database as a backend and that's it, there's no other
stuff done with the data from my side.

Edit: actually, there's Google and email auth, both handled with Firebase
Auth.

